# Engineering Job Opportunities for Ladies in UAE



## Lady Engr. (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello!
I am a Licensed Electronics Engineer and worked as a Senior Automation/Instrumentation Engineer for 2.5 years.
I used to do projects in Asia.
I went here in UAE under a Tourist Visa last July to August.
Unfortunately, I arrived during Ramadan Days which makes my job hunting more challenging.:doh:
I accepted a Secretarial Position before my Tourist Visa expired.
I really want to do engineering jobs.
Is there any lady here working as an engineer?
Or do you know lady working as an engineer?
Is it really that hard to get an engineering job in UAE particularly in Abu Dhabi and Dubai?
I am thinking now if I will just resign, and go back Philippines or move in another country.
Badly need comments.
Your advice will be highly appreciated.
Shukran!:wink:


----------

